# Floyd Mayweather bet 197 thousand on Cain Velasquez to beat Junior dos Santos.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mentioned in the video.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This tells me that Floyd probably does actually respect and watch MMA, despite what he may claim in public. I doubt he would bet 197k on a sport he didn't follow at all.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This tells me that Floyd probably does actually respect and watch MMA, despite what he may claim in public. I doubt he would bet 197k on a sport he didn't follow at all.


Good point. Also fair play to Floyd. Betted on the right dude as all the intellects of the MMA community did. :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This tells me that Floyd probably does actually respect and watch MMA, despite what he may claim in public. I doubt he would bet 197k on a sport he didn't follow at all.


197k isn't anything to Floyd, lol, he might watch it and respect it but when you're making the kind of money he does 197k is nothing at all.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Cain seems like a cool dude... I love the part how he took his bike apart and now he has to figure out how to put it back together:thumb02:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

He may or may not watch. Nothing really to note. It would be like someone on a $50,000 salary betting $98 on Cain. He bets 6-figures for fun on NBA too, and I'm sure among other things (including himself).


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

People talk when they win big and don't when they lose. The idea that Floyd Mayweather is a winning player in any type of gambling is laughable.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

197K to Floyd is like finding loose change underneath your couch cushions.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm assuming that GIF up top will disappear now that my avatar has arrived.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Foyld Mayweather is a gambler period, I don't think him betting on cain is any indication he's a mma fan or watches it. Were talking about the same dude that bet 3 mill dollars on college football, if you watch his blogs he just wastes money on gambling for fun. 197k is noting to him, if you watch his videos you'll know why he will be broke in 10 years lol.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm assuming that GIF up top will disappear now that my avatar has arrived.


Did he wake up yet?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The guy who is a fan of Usain Bolt, sorry, Carlos Condit, isn't a fan of Pacquiao? Shocker


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have a problem with Pacquiao, I have a problem with those silly people who thought he was on Floyd's level.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Getting caught with the perfect punch doesn't mean anything. Until Mayweather fights someone who isn't a boxer puncher, he's still nothing.

What's the bet that his next opponent isn't the big slick undefeated Mexican Canelo, or the unfarmiliar but weak chinned speed puncher Amir Khan, or the recently dethroned in and out boxer Pacquiao, or even the super fight of a lifetime with Sergio Martinez....but either JMM whom can't out counter punch Floyd so he will turn to slugging, or Robert Guererro who probably shouldnt even be in actual title contention right now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He plans on fighting on Cinco De Mayo, I'd love to see him box up Canelo.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah one in May one then. I heard Canelo is planned for, but I bet he fights Marquez on Cinco and Ghost in I think it's May. Dude won't take a challenge.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

That was a really good interview, thanks.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He has announced that he is fighting Robert Guererro next. Which falls right in line with his hand picked record. 

Also, don't buy into Mayweather being some betting sharp. He will talk all about his wins. But never posts his losses.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Like every gambler in history though.

He announced it already? Smfh. I was just hoping that I was hating and that he'd turn it around and fight someone who has at least one stand out assent. JMM's is his counter puncher, and Mayweather's is much better. Ghost has none. I'll sig bet anyone for the rest of my time here that he fights JMM instead of Canelo for Cinco too...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think its announced. But it was announced that it was fairly close to being a done deal, I believe for Cinco.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shit actually, I thought Cinco was in like September and he was just fighting regular in the May event. I'm pretty sure the Sky Sports clueless teletext told me that anyways lol. Man, that just means theres no chance of the Canelo fight because he's wasting that "Mexican pride fight" by fighting a low level fighter like Ghost (and Im a big fan of Ghost actually). I think I'm the only person on the planet wanting to see him fight Khan. Sure, Khan gets KOed by a strong breeze, but May's never faught anyone even half as fast as Khan at WW and Khan COULD overwhelm him, and his last like 20 opponents havent even had an advantage like that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

actually floyd said to dana that he respects him and mma when dana was on one of those barfly episodes on youtueb with al bundy.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> actually floyd said to dana that he respects him and mma when dana was on one of those barfly episodes on youtueb with al bundy.


He said that the UFC OWNS.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Getting caught with the perfect punch doesn't mean anything. Until Mayweather fights someone who isn't a boxer puncher, he's still nothing.
> 
> What's the bet that his next opponent isn't the big slick undefeated Mexican Canelo, or the unfarmiliar but weak chinned speed puncher Amir Khan, or the recently dethroned in and out boxer Pacquiao, or even the super fight of a lifetime with Sergio Martinez....but either JMM whom can't out counter punch Floyd so he will turn to slugging, or Robert Guererro who probably shouldnt even be in actual title contention right now.


:lol:


All of your posts are so funny. LL and Sideways calibre stuff.

Floyd would love to fight Canelo, that's an easy as piss fight for him. Canelo won't get within 100 yards of Floyd or any boxer with an actual pulse.


He'll probably fight the Ghost.

Sergio is too big for him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

canelo would get mashed and probably landed 11 glancing shots the entire fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Sergio is too big for him.


LOL. Sergio is too big. But when he agreed on a weight with JMM a 2 weight class smaller man....he even came in over the limit and paid him off to be ok with it. But that is perfectly fine.

Mayweather is great. Probably is the best WW, I admit that. But his record has been hand picked and he refuses to take fights when he "should". He fights a guy like Cotto not when he was undefeated. But when he was already damaged goods. Mayweather doesn't fight anyone in his way, he fights the fights best for him, always.

I'd rather back a guy like Manny. He was winning that fight and could have set cruise control Instead he jumps right in for a big shot at the very end of a round he had won and got caught. That was one of the better back and forth fights of the year and it didn't even go halfway. Mayweather may defensive box Manny or Aleverez up all night, but I'd rather pay for a Manny/JMM 5th fight over Mayweather vs. bums. Because they give the crowd and watchers a show and aren't afraid to lose.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He fought JMM before he started roiding so it wasn't that good of a win, but Sergio started his career at WW and fights now at 160.

That's about 8 divisions above Floyd's starting weight, and when you consider he didn't do that great against an aged ODH purely on size alone at 154, that would be a stupid fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sergio just beat a huge chavez jnr as well so floyd would be a real underdog to pull that off


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I love how people are saying 197k is nothing to Floyd. Tell me that when he's filing for bankruptcy 5-10 years after he retires from boxing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BigPont said:


> I love how people are saying 197k is nothing to Floyd. Tell me that when he's filing for bankruptcy 5-10 years after he retires from boxing.


He could always be a promoter, he could always do another pro wrestling match, Floyd ain't done making money yet.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> All of your posts are so funny. LL and Sideways calibre stuff.
> ...


So, wait, let me get this straight...

Floyd would love to fight Canelo.
Canelo, like every other boxer, would love to fight Floyd.

So...he'll probably fight Ghost? Oh of course, sorry for being stupid....................??????????

Floyd will NOT fight Canelo. He will NOT fight Pacquiao, Amir Khan, Sergio Martinez, Tim Bradley etc. etc. Now don't get me wrong, Floyd is the best we've seen this generation and perhaps all time, but if the guys too shit scared to even fight guys he'll easily beat just because they pose some sort of threat...how can you respect that? He's fighting Ghost because Robert is a fuking nobody who's only real relevence is beating a juiced up Berto. Even no heart Ortiz beat up Berto. You know that a kid like Canelo would NEVER, EEEEEEEVVVVVEEEEERRRR, pass up an opprtunity to fight May right? Like, never? May's got like 3 years left on his career and every single boxer around wants a shot before he's gone. Canelo wont have even seen the amount of money he'd even receive for a loss before, and why would a 44(or something)-0 kid be worried anyways? The reason May is fighting Ghost is because, even though according to you he'd love the fight so much, they never even offered it to Canelo because, surprise surprise, Mayweather's a puss*y.

Also, Martinez isn't too big for him. Martinez fights at MW, Mayweather fights at WW. Light MW, bang, fight is on. What? Pacquiao can fight at LMW and Mayweather can't?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

BigPont said:


> I love how people are saying 197k is nothing to Floyd. Tell me that when he's filing for bankruptcy 5-10 years after he retires from boxing.


Exactly my thoughts. He isn't nearly as big as Mike Tyson was, and he's probably dumber. Betting six figures on MMA fights is poor money management. I'll bet that he nets losses of at least in the 1-5 million dollar per year range on gambling alone with bets like that. Toss in a few bad investments, a posse of 100 or so, and the massive decline in boxing interest. Money can go quick.... especially when you go from 50 mil a year to scrapping for promotional money.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Exactly my thoughts. He isn't nearly as big as Mike Tyson was, and he's probably dumber. Betting six figures on MMA fights is poor money management. I'll bet that he nets losses of at least in the 1-5 million dollar per year range on gambling alone with bets like that. Toss in a few bad investments, a posse of 100 or so, and the massive decline in boxing interest. Money can go quick.... especially when you go from 50 mil a year to scrapping for promotional money.


Boxing may be in a general decline but Mayweather does the biggest buyrate of the year out of Boxing, MMA, and pro wrestling.

Him and Pacquiao will probably regret never fighting each other though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Man I was boxing for life, grew up on that shit, watched every fight possible no matter where it was, and Pac and May literally killed all real love of the sport for me bu not fighting.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> All of your posts are so funny. LL and Sideways calibre stuff.
> ...


So you mention me even in posts that have absolutely nothing to do with me.
:bored04:

You are obviously one of the most pathetic people on this board. You certainly are the most butt hurt.

You are reaching the Roflcopter level... oh wait.


(P.S. it goes RoflCopter level then Charlie Z level and so on and so on. RoflCopter level obviously being the worst)


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> So you mention me even in posts that have absolutely nothing to do with me.
> :bored04:
> 
> You are obviously one of the most pathetic people on this board. You certainly are the most butt hurt.
> ...


Where's Todd Keuneke rank on that list?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Where's Todd Keuneke rank on that list?


Lmao

is that the guy who tweeted Chris Leben the other day that "I beat Sean Sherk up on the streets and you cant even win a 15 minute fight with gloves" or something to that extant.

To me that guy is pretty far on the list since he is awesome lol.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao
> 
> is that the guy who tweeted Chris Leben the other day that "I beat Sean Sherk up on the streets and you cant even win a 15 minute fight with gloves" or something to that extant.
> 
> To me that guy is pretty far on the list since he is awesome lol.


haha yeah that's him, he made an account here a little while ago.

Also youtube him cos there's some hilarious videos of him and Rogan and Eddie Bravo were talking about him on the podcast cos he was threatening to kill Bravo or something, then Joe was like.. "we aren't going to talk about this guy anymore, we don't want to give this psycho publicity" 

he's like charlieZ but volatile and he can actually fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> haha yeah that's him, he made an account here a little while ago.
> 
> Also youtube him cos there's some hilarious videos of him and Rogan and Eddie Bravo were talking about him on the podcast cos he was threatening to kill Bravo or something, then Joe was like.. "we aren't going to talk about this guy anymore, we don't want to give this psycho publicity"
> 
> he's like charlieZ but volatile and he can actually fight.


Haha thats funny. Ima check him out... thx. ME and my friends would get high and laugh at charlie Z videos for nearly hours. If Todd videos can repeat that then il be very happy and grateful to you my sir.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

somewhere in my mind Todd Keuneke and Dan Quinn became the same person. Look up Dan Quinn, he's way more interesting, he fought Frank Mir back in the day and now he wants to kill Dana White.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Todd is insane, but awesome all the same.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Dan Quinn:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Boxingforum.com is that you?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Exactly my thoughts. He isn't nearly as big as Mike Tyson was, and he's probably dumber. Betting six figures on MMA fights is poor money management. I'll bet that he nets losses of at least in the 1-5 million dollar per year range on gambling alone with bets like that. Toss in a few bad investments, a posse of 100 or so, and the massive decline in boxing interest. Money can go quick.... especially when you go from 50 mil a year to scrapping for promotional money.


He's actually made much more money than Tyson.

First of all, when you consider that Floyd and Tyson both are on the top PPV buys of all time 6 times, and Floyd has the single most bought fight in history.


Tyson has more buys probably...not by much though, but he fought in the 90s when PPVs didn't cost as much money. The most Tyson ever fought for per dollar was when he was ancient and went in there to get beat up by Lennox Lewis for 54.99.

Far cry from todays 59.99 per fight and 69.99 in HD.


And then you have to consider Floyd takes a direct cut of his money because he is his own promoter, and we all know how many people and how much Don King personally robbed from Tyson.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> somewhere in my mind Todd Keuneke and Dan Quinn became the same person. Look up Dan Quinn, he's way more interesting, he fought Frank Mir back in the day and now he wants to kill Dana White.


Yeah i know a bit more about Dann Quinn. Iv seen the videos of him. I think iv even read an article about Dana responding to him saying something like "Iv never met this guy in my life" or "This guy is calling the UFC making up absurd stories". 

Funny stuff.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

a 197k bet isn't "chump change" or a loose change for anyone with a networth less than one billion.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> LOL. Sergio is too big. But when he agreed on a weight with JMM a 2 weight class smaller man....he even came in over the limit and paid him off to be ok with it. But that is perfectly fine.
> 
> Mayweather is great. Probably is the best WW, I admit that. But his record has been hand picked and he refuses to take fights when he "should". He fights a guy like Cotto not when he was undefeated. But when he was already damaged goods. Mayweather doesn't fight anyone in his way, he fights the fights best for him, always.
> 
> I'd rather back a guy like Manny. He was winning that fight and could have set cruise control Instead he jumps right in for a big shot at the very end of a round he had won and got caught. That was one of the better back and forth fights of the year and it didn't even go halfway. Mayweather may defensive box Manny or Aleverez up all night, but I'd rather pay for a Manny/JMM 5th fight over Mayweather vs. bums. Because they give the crowd and watchers a show and aren't afraid to lose.


I'm not sure why you would back Manny, he does the same thing you are accusing Floyd of.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So, wait, let me get this straight...
> 
> Floyd would love to fight Canelo.
> Canelo, like every other boxer, would love to fight Floyd.
> ...



I agree with you man! For once in his career I really thought he was going to take a challenge and go into a fight where he is not the favorite to win. Sergio Martinez vs Floyd Mayweather is 50-50 to me, actually I think Martinez would beat him.

Canelo is a big guy and a powerful puncher I would not be shocked if he knocked Mayweather out. Why in the world is he choosing Guerrero?

The ATG took risks and entered fights where they werent the favorite. For example, Ray Leonard came out of retirement and fought Marvin Hagler(the champion!) His own brother said he was scared for Ray's life! When Ali fought a young George Foreman that was great! No one thought Ali stood any chance against Foreman he was supposed to not leave that ring alive, When Ali beat him that was great!

Floyd ain't getting a pass from me on this, SMH! Trying to fight Berto, *facepalm*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HadouKEN said:


> I'm not sure why you would back Manny, he does the same thing you are accusing Floyd of.


Hand picking fighters? No he doesn't. He has been the smaller fighter in most of his big fights. Mayweather rarely ever gives up size. 

Manny on the cards went 2-0-1 vs. JMM. He didn't HAVE to fight a guy that knows him better than anyone. A guy that stylistically matches up very well with him. He didn't HAVE to fight him again. Yet he did. 

How in the world can you say this? :confused05:


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hand picking fighters? No he doesn't. He has been the smaller fighter in most of his big fights. Mayweather rarely ever gives up size.
> 
> Manny on the cards went 2-0-1 vs. JMM. He didn't HAVE to fight a guy that knows him better than anyone. A guy that stylistically matches up very well with him. He didn't HAVE to fight him again. Yet he did.
> 
> How in the world can you say this? :confused05:


You cna't be serious, LOL. Had you actually followed Manny's whole career you would know he ducked and cherry picked fights as well as waiting for the right time to fight guys.

He ducked Nate Campbell and Juan Diaz at lighter weight. Shane Mosley called him out in 2009 when Shane was the WW champion and Manny wanted no parts of him. He waited until after Shane looked terrible against Floyd and Mara and then fought him. Those are just a few examples. 

I can't believe you are justifying him not fighting Bradley again. So according to you, it's ok for him to fight Marquez a 4th time despite the fact he OFFICIALLY won the trilogy? There's no closure there? But there's closure in Timothy Bradley who he (controversially) lost his belt to?

Don't forget Tim Bradley called Pac out for a rematch and pacquiao did not want to him again. He chose to fight Marquez a fourth time because he felt there was already closure in the Bradley fight. Those were his own words.

As far as Manny fighting guys bigger than him it's clear you don't know anything about how pac weight drains his opponents and won't let them rehydrate past 147.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He could have very easily fought Bradley and actually won a title back. He had his WAY with Bradley and was given one of the worst decisions. He very easily could have took that one and got an easy win with a title.

Instead he takes on a guy that matches up very well with him. And has had 3 very close fights? Some of which people scored for JMM?

And you want to act like he took the easier fight???


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He could have very easily fought Bradley and actually won a title back. He had his WAY with Bradley and was given one of the worst decisions. He very easily could have took that one and got an easy win with a title.
> 
> Instead he takes on a guy that matches up very well with him. And has had 3 very close fights? Some of which people scored for JMM?
> 
> And you want to act like he took the easier fight???


Posts like these just show me how biased you are and how little boxing you really do know. It's pretty clear you didn't fully comprehend anything I wrote, let's just agree to disagree


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You seriously brought up Nate Campbell? As if he was a worthy opponent?

Manny took the harder fight in JMM when he easily could have taken Bradley which is the much easier fight. What am I missing here? Manny isn't afraid to lose and never has been. He fights that way also. He is there to put on a show.

You got me. I know nothing of boxing. Clearly you are an expert.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You seriously brought up Nate Campbell? As if he was a worthy opponent?
> 
> Manny took the harder fight in JMM when he easily could have taken Bradley which is the much easier fight. What am I missing here? Manny isn't afraid to lose and never has been. He fights that way also. He is there to put on a show.
> 
> You got me. I know nothing of boxing. Clearly you are an expert.


Nate Campbell was the reigning IBF, WBO and WBA Super World Lightweight champion when Pac fought David Diaz. So please explain to me how David Diaz was ranked higher than him or the bigger challenge.

You are missing a lot of things. One Manny did not beat Bradley easily. That fight was close. Timothy Bradley took away Manny's best weapon aka the left handed and won at least 5 rounds. He made Manny miss a lot and he hit Manny with multiple combinations. This was with two broken ankles, please explain to me how Manny beat him easily. Bradley was not the much easier fight because Bradley is a YOUNG fighter who can cut off the ring and throw his punch in combinations. Marquez was damn near 40, Marquez knocking Pacquiao doesn't justify that at all. Pac got knocked out because of the way he fights and Marquez is a good counter puncher. If you can't see that you are just blind to cold hard facts.

I never said I was an expert, but I truly believe you are biased you defend Manny at all costs even when you have facts that say otherwise.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just because a guy holds belts doesn't mean he is more worthy. 

You have to be the biggest Mayweather nuthugger to believe that Bradley fight was close. Or just listen to anything Mayweather says. There are a lot of people like that. 

Ask any non-bias boxing head if that was close. Find a respectable reporter who called it close. In my eyes Bradley won 4 rounds at most. 

JMM is twice the fighter Bradley is. 

Agree to disagree. I don't agree with any of your points.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_"When I came into the ring [after the fight], I said to Tim, 'You did very well,' and he said 'I tried hard and I couldn't beat the guy.' You talk about killing boxing. Even [Bradley's manager, Cameron Dunkin] had it 8-4 for Pacquiao._

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8032206/manny-pacquiao-shocked-split-decision-loss-timothy-bradley-jr

The CompuBox statistics favored Pacquiao, who landed more punches than Bradley in 10 of the 12 rounds. Pacquiao landed 253 of 751 punches (34 percent), while Bradley landed 159 of 839 (19 percent). Pacquiao also landed 82 more power shots (190-108).

In addition to your he took away his left hand argument.

_"Manny hurt me a few times in the fight with his left," Bradley said. "He's a beast, but my corner told me if I won the last round, I would win the fight. I gotta give Manny a rematch._

Not really sure how you can spin these quotes. But Mayweather fans can spin anything for their guy.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Just because a guy holds belts doesn't mean he is more worthy.
> 
> You have to be the biggest Mayweather nuthugger to believe that Bradley fight was close. Or just listen to anything Mayweather says. There are a lot of people like that.
> 
> ...


It's not just the belts, Campbell was ranked higher than Diaz, Fact.

Mayweather has nothing to do with the Bradley fight, you must be a pactard to bring up Mayweather. That Bradley fight was close there are fans, analysts as well as professional boxers who think so. I'll take their opinion over yours.

You don't have to agree with any of my points, but the fact remains, after the fight with Bradley Pac said he would rematch him, then he turned around and said he chose Marquez because he felt he had to prove who the REAL winner was despite the fact he beat him. My points are backed up with facts yours are backed up with opinions, that's the difference between the two of us. This is a quote from BoxingForum:

"Most of us can agree on one thing...if Manny would have stepped on the gas we wouldn't even be talking about the cards being close. The cards SHOULD HAVE BEEN 10 rounds to 2...especially since Bradley had two bum feet and ring generalship is his forte. But for whatever reason he didn't step on the gas and he let Bradley back in the fight. Bradley is one of the those fighters that if you have him hurt...you better finish him because he's fighting all 12 hard. So when Manny was sucking wind in the 12th (presumably from the body shots that so many people thought were blocked) you have to ask yourself...for Bradley to pitty pat and get most of his shots blocked and for Manny to fight the last minute or so every round...why was Manny tired?

Two words...

Body shots...

Body shots many of you failed to score."


"So everyone who scored it close or for Bradley is Anti-Pacquiao?"

"just rewatched the fight. i have it 7 - 5 for pacman. so it wasn't a domination for pac.

there were good body shots that bradley threw that i missed and the last 2 rnds bradley kept pac at bay with his jab and had good ring generalship.

i still feel like pac had the opportunity to outclass bradley and he could of that night, but pac didnt go for it"


"Come on man, Pacquiao clearly won IMO but Bradley won those last 3 rounds... or at least 2 out of three."

Bottomline is the wrong man won tonight. I don't care if you have it close or wide or even a draw, nobody here actually scored the fight for Bradley, not even his hardcore supporters. That should tell you something. Bradley didn't do enough to take that crown."

"I agree that it wasn't a Pac domination. And also withdraw the demote and retarded post remarks.."

You get the picture I think. I could go on and on.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Who are saying these quotes?

I took quotes from Arum, Bradley, and a reputable punch count organization.

Who are you referencing and where is the link? I can't seem to follow your post. Just seems like random quotes on random things From where?

Bradley's own trainer had Pacman winning.

I just posted facts with an actual link. From real people. But that is the difference between the 2 of us? You sound like an idiot.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> _"When I came into the ring [after the fight], I said to Tim, 'You did very well,' and he said 'I tried hard and I couldn't beat the guy.' You talk about killing boxing. Even [Bradley's manager, Cameron Dunkin] had it 8-4 for Pacquiao._
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8032206/manny-pacquiao-shocked-split-decision-loss-timothy-bradley-jr
> 
> ...


Compubox isn't a computer system it's a person ringside who counts the punches so that alone tells me you don't know shit about boxing. I specifically said Bradley took away his left hand, I never said MAnny didn't land it. Bradley said as you quoted he landed it a FEW times. a few times in a twelve round fight, is that your way of saying someone actively used his best weapon? LOL you just ethered yourself.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who are saying these quotes?
> 
> I took quotes from Arum, Bradley, and a reputable punch count organization.
> 
> ...


you asked for an unbiased third party and that's what I gave you. Arum is a known liar and yet you used him as an example, LOL.

http://www.boxingforum.com/boxing-f...ao-vs-timothy-bradley-official-thread-47.html

I never argued that Bradley won I said the fight was close and the win was controversial. You keep arguing different points everytime.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Larry Merchant (a well known biased Pac fan even disputes Compu box)

"A lot of people were using CompuBox to support why Pacquiao won the fight. Do you think CompuBox is really a good tool for people to judge whether or not one guy won a fight?"

"I think it's a tool, I think it's a quantitative tool and not a qualitative tool in the sense that it can somewhat accurately show who is throwing the most punches and maybe it gets close on who is landing the most punches. I don't think it can measure the quality of punches, normally. It is just a tool and it is usually the guy who throws the most punches is the aggressor and who wins the fight but it is not always the case."

http://www.queensberry-rules.com/20...hts-on-timothy-bradley-vs-manny-pacquiao.html


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So you are quoting random people on a boxing forum?

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

Oh ok. 

Arum promotes both and would have been better off saying it was fairly close. Bradley's trainer had Pacman 8-4. The offical stats had Manny landed way more and at a way higher %. Out landing him in 10 of 12.

So I am using real quotes and real stats. And you are quoting posters on a forum. But I am the one without facts?

Please dude, you sound so stupid. So if I want to present facts on MMA I would quote some of the dead beats that post here? And pass them off as legit quotes and facts?

You make little sense and are living in a fantasy world.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HadouKEN said:


> Larry Merchant (a well known biased Pac fan even disputes Compu box)
> 
> "A lot of people were using CompuBox to support why Pacquiao won the fight. Do you think CompuBox is really a good tool for people to judge whether or not one guy won a fight?"
> 
> ...


Sure, but did he say Manny didn't win going away? Or that Compustats don't always show the whole story? Does he say it was a fairly close fight?

Maybe teh stats are off. But Manny above and beyond out-landed him on any stat system. That isn't my only argument. But he clearly out-landed him. he hit him with the harder shots.

You say Bradley took away his left hand. Yet Bradley....HIMSELF said Manny hurt him a few times with his left....


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So you are quoting random people on a boxing forum?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> ...



The only one living in a fantasy world is you I have disputed all of your arguments with actual facts and everytime you bring up irrelevant points. Perfect example of someone who has no argument is when they resort to name calling. Larry Merchant, a well known Pac supporter (with more credibility than you and I) disputed your compu box argument and yet you keep using it. Did you read anything I posted.

You asked me for the fans opinion and then when you get it you dismiss it? LOL

The only one stupid here is you sorry to say. Arum is pac's promoter why wouldn't he biased towards Manny? Really that's your argument?


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Sure, but did he say Manny didn't win going away? Or that Compustats don't always show the whole story? Does he say it was a fairly close fight?
> 
> Maybe teh stats are off. But Manny above and beyond out-landed him on any stat system. That isn't my only argument. But he clearly out-landed him. he hit him with the harder shots.
> 
> You say Bradley took away his left hand. Yet Bradley....HIMSELF said Manny hurt him a few times with his left....


 Yes a FEW TIMES!!! a few times is not a lot in a whole fight. You're making yourself look really stupid right now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCMINgVTdYY

A youtube video showing Merchant's reaction.

Doesn't look like he thought it was that close.

Just because he disputes compubox a little bit doesn't mean anything. He thought Manny easily won as did any other fighter not named Bradley or Mayweather.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

On top of that you have completey swayed us away form the original argument. You have yet to explain how Manny did not hand pick opponents and fight them when they were the most convienent for him like Mayweather does.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What is Bradley going to say? He killed me with the left?

He acknowledged that his left hurt him. You said he took it away.

Man I can't take you serious. On one hand you say he took it away...the other Bradley says he got hurt with the left a few times as a main point in what Manny did well....

You are grasping for straws. But that was evident when you started quoting random posters on a forum as legit opinion and source...That was the laugh of the day.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCMINgVTdYY
> 
> A youtube video showing Merchant's reaction.
> 
> ...


I never said Merchant was one of the analysts who thought the fight was close. I said he disputes the accuracy of compu box. Stop ethering yourself. SMH


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

LOL at this guy making up facts and bringing up irrelevant points, just one of those guys that just has to be right I suppose, even though the evidence says he isn't.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HadouKEN said:


> I never said Merchant was one of the analysts who thought the fight was close. I said he disputes the accuracy of compu box. Stop ethering yourself. SMH


That is exactly what I said. 

I said just because he is an old timer who disputes the accuracy of it in picking a winner doesn't mean much. He said it was a tool to use...did he not?

I used it as a tool. Not my whole argument.

You are so dumb...


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

for those who think the pac bradley was not close

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4SGQmpJMas


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HadouKEN said:


> LOL at this guy making up facts and bringing up irrelevant points, just one of those guys that just has to be right I suppose, even though the evidence says he isn't.


I've never seen a guy get so thouroghly whipped in a thread and act as if he has evidence and great points.

Was it your awesome quotes from forum posters? What else have you given us? Nothing. Where as I have given you direct quotes on the fight with real people of the sport.

I can't sit here all day and school you. You can think Bradley did well. 97% of the people who watched it...Manny fans or not Manny fans said it was a straight robbery. Legends of the sport have all called it a robbery. Boxing reporters have all called it a robbery.

But you won. You really got me with quotes from boxingforum. I mean, what a slick move. :confused03:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Now you bring in an edited "highlight" of the fight showing all of Bradley's decent moments.....

Hahaha....

Is this serious? How can anyone take you serious? Even the people who watched that video call it ridiculous. 

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHA. This guy is a riot. I guess that video is one of your "facts" that you are bringing to the table.

Too focking funny. You are a mental case...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I've never seen a guy get so thouroghly whipped in a thread and act as if he has evidence and great points.
> 
> Was it your awesome quotes from forum posters? What else have you given us? Nothing. Where as I have given you direct quotes on the fight with real people of the sport.
> 
> ...


Lol... This.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I've never seen a guy get so thouroghly whipped in a thread and act as if he has evidence and great points.
> 
> Was it your awesome quotes from forum posters? What else have you given us? Nothing. Where as I have given you direct quotes on the fight with real people of the sport.
> 
> ...


The only one who got whipped here was you.

you said manny never handpicked, i proved you wrong.

you said he nate campbell wasn't ranked higher than diaz, i proved you wrong.

i asked you to explain to me how manny never cherrypicked, you couldn't do it.

you asked me for proof for fans who though manny vs bradley was close, i did, you dismsissed it. 

But hey have a field day thinking you schooled me, the evidence says otherwise. remember your original argument was that Manny never handpicked or cherrypicked fights.

Again I never argued that Bradley won the fight, I specifically said the win was controversial, I was using that fight as tool to back my main point of the argument which you avoided.

Keep on thinking you schooled me facts say otherwise.

I'm going to ask you again, explain to me how Manny never handpicked or cherry picked opponents?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote me to where I said Nate Campbell wasn't ranked high.

I believe I said holding belts doesn't mean you are the most worthy guy out there.

Maybe you can quote some random post at boxingforum that has nothing to do with anything and then dance like you did something.

I never said Nate Campbell wasn't ranked higher. I said he wasn't that worthy of the fight. He lost several times before that to ok fighters. He was ranked so high just because he had the belts. Which he won in a very close fight. He wasn't some beast of a fighter at the time.

But you can make up things that I said and then beat your chest like you said something worthy of anything. That is pretty much what you do.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Quote me to where I said Nate Campbell wasn't ranked high.
> 
> I believe I said holding belts doesn't mean you are the most worthy guy out there.
> 
> ...



You didn't say that but it's pretty much what you were implying. I don't see why you would think it's ok for pac to choose diaz who was ranked lower and wasn't a champion when Campbell was in the same division. It's like justifying Mayweather fighting DeMarcus Corley, Henry Bruseles and Arturo Gatti in order to win a lww title, when Kostya Tszyu was in the same division? See what I mean? They both are guilty of this which is what I originally said and you responded that Manny has never handpicked opponents. How does that work exactly?

Still waiting for an answer explain to me how Manny has never handpicked or cherrypicked opponents which is what I originally quoted you for. But you keep making up facts and bringing up irrelevant points. If you can't see that I dont know what to tell you...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wait all you want. You are a terrible poster and we have went back and forth all day.

I will bring up points and you will quote posters at a boxing forum. I don't have any more time to do that today.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

"Hadouken is beloeved by all"

Looks like people on this board think otherwise, you are entitled to your opinion though. I'll keep arguing facts and you can keep avoiding the argument and take your own advice and dance because you think you won a so called easy debate.


----------

